# salty tank for axolotls?



## marshminkmellow (Sep 6, 2009)

my tank has white spot in it... ive put aquarium salt in there to clear it but will my cute little axies be ok in there? ive heard you can give them salt baths but will they be ok until the white spot goes away?

eace:


----------



## shadowfrog (Nov 16, 2008)

To be honest, I wouldn't put salt in the tank but yes you can give them salt baths.

You should check out Caudata.org, it has a really axolotl section that helped me loads.


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

marshminkmellow said:


> my tank has white spot in it... ive put aquarium salt in there to clear it but will my cute little axies be ok in there? ive heard you can give them salt baths but will they be ok until the white spot goes away?
> 
> eace:


shadow frog has it spot on axies should not be kept in salt water 

salt baths are used for treatment only and shouldn't be used for more than 20-30mins. I have no idea how much salt you've put in but a small amount is likely to do some harm of stress it out and alot will kill it. Axies can be very sensitive to changes in the water please put it back in fresh water ASAP.


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

I used to salt my fresh water fish tanks worked on a gallon to gram basis but i would not put salt near any amphibian unless it was for medical purposes.

As already asked put him back in fresh water please.


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

When you give axolotls salt baths, you only leave them in there for 10mins. 

Any longer, and it can burn their skin!


----------



## marshminkmellow (Sep 6, 2009)

i havent put them into my tank while the salt... they would probably shrivel up  they are happy enough in the tank they are in now... as small as it is  the white spot doesnt seem to be going yet anyways....  im assuming it takes quite a while to get rid of... anyone know how long?


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

Regular water changes would help along with putting the axies in question into a separate container with bottled water in it.


----------



## shadowfrog (Nov 16, 2008)

Did you check the website I posted earlier? 
Here's a more precise one - Caudata Culture Axolotl Articles

Just go down to Health & Illness.


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

Try using a proprietry white spot treatment but take the axies out while you are using it. Just in case.


----------

